

WeekendHacker - Now with web interface and more horsepower - ThomPete
http://weekendhacker.net

======
Mizza
Cool! Love the idea behind this.

I'm working on something similar - (v1 already live: <http://gun.io>) - want
to collaborate? Shoot me an email: rich@gun.io - I think we can help each
other!

------
mastef
Try to flush your DNS with ipconfig /flushdns if you get an AWS beanstalk
instance or go directly to the new IP at <http://50.57.178.108/>

~~~
miguel250
if you are using a mac use dscacheutil -flushcache

------
gwy
Seem to be prepending IDs in front of the descriptions

445StyleJam ( stylej.am ) is...

122TransCal is an easy to de...

121Idea is simple. Build an ...

~~~
miguel250
Hey thx for reporting this. It should be gone now.

------
ez77
Suggestion: The "Mentioned by" section would be more informative if the links
pointed to the actual articles.

~~~
ThomPete
Got it.

Let me fix that.

------
ThomPete
Ok so after yesterdays issues hopefully this time things work. We have changed
to rackspace and gotten a cdn up and running.

Hopefully this time everyone will be able to see things.

~~~
sanderson1
Sorry, I'm still seeing the AWS Beanstalk start page.

~~~
ThomPete
DNS fix is deploying right now.

otherwise <http://50.57.178.108>

------
tommica
I demand! <https://www.myopenid.com/>

~~~
miguel250
I will looking into adding it.

------
adambenayoun
Great idea - excellent execution!

------
danso
Typo (missing space) in the "Developer" blurb on the right:

"Developers will benefit from having access to designers. Get help on your
portfolio, __findsomeone __to develop your iPhone app, make a prototype of an
idea."

~~~
willurd
Another typo on the homepage ("today" should be "today's"):

"Weekend Hacker is an excellent tool for bridging the gap between two of the
most useful professions in today economy, developers and designers."

